# Fence Jumper



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

I was right if I sat up behind the house and waited I'd get some good shots.



















They go over those fences like they weren't even there. Four of them jumped I just got the one they all went pretty much at the same time.

Griz


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Birds too*



















Griz


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Some awesome pics.


----------



## Kleago (Mar 16, 2014)

wow ... awesome pics ... beautiful deer


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great pic, that's a nice looking Buck!


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*They are healthy*

Yep fat and happy. Most of them look really good. Last year I saw a few Apex deer but not this year.

Griz


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

griz said:


> Last year I saw a few Apex deer but not this year.
> 
> Griz


Apex ??


----------



## Shed Hunter (Mar 14, 2006)

Nice, very nice.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*The ones with spots*

I thought that was the right name its the red deer horns on both male and female and they have spots even as an adult.

Griz


----------

